# Pathfinder 17T Prop



## Apeacock (Dec 17, 2009)

My 1999 17T currently has a 3 blade prop on a 60 HP Yamaha, but I am having some issues w/ hole shot in shallow water and am looking at replacing w/ a 4 blade prop. Anyone have any suggestions/experience w/ preferred props for this application? I am trying to get the most bang for my buck and not throw out a bunch of cash on the prop but want something that works.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Do you have trim tabs on the boat? If not, save the money on the prop and install a set of lencos. Trust me, they will pay dividends not only on holeshot but overall ride quality. They are a must with that hull. 

If you already have trim tabs, post back and I will try to look up the powertech part # I was running on mine. With the 4-blade prop and tabs the boat was on plane instantly. Not 1 boat length; INSTANTLY! 

Vid here, scroll down almost to the bottom of the page in one of my posts: http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1261089568/0


----------



## Apeacock (Dec 17, 2009)

Yes, I have trim tabs(Lenco's) on the skiff already.

Thanks.


----------



## diesel (Jul 23, 2010)

I also would like to know what 4 blade pitch to run on the 17t, just purchased one and it has no prop, tried a used 3 blade 13.25x15  not to happy. I do not have a tack not sure witch way to go.


----------

